# Seafoam



## VW-JETTA2.5 (Sep 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried to use sea foam on a 2.5 JETTA yet? Using the vacuum tube?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Few people have.. they all reported that there wasnt much smoke at all.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've used it.it's really kind of pointless since fuel washes over our valves.note my wife and her 2.0t tiguan? That mother smokes like a concert on the '87 poison world tour

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Few people have.. they all reported that there wasnt much smoke at all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


I completely disagree!!!! I had a TONNNNNE of smoke. Granted it helps that I had my test pipe on. If you have your cat on, it really takes a beating and cuts down on the smoke



TylerO28 said:


> I've used it.it's really kind of pointless since fuel washes over our valves.note my wife and her 2.0t tiguan? That mother smokes like a concert on the '87 poison world tour
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


I thought there was no fuel that hit the valves... just the oil vapors that recirculate back through.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

On a standard injection motor fuel is sent with the air through the intake valves.
Our 2.5 has this
2.0t does Not

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

you can also use seafoam to clean your fueling system by running a full bottle through the gas tank, and by mixing half a bottle with your oil before you do an oil change. i'd recommend doing the oil method by pouring it in, and then driving a mile or two around town and then go straight for an oil change. i'm not sure that it would be that big of a deal on the 2.5l, but in a turbo'd motor with higher mileage (80K+) if you run the car with seafoam in the oil for an extended amount of time you risk loosening up chunks of sludge in the engine and having them clog up your oil intake screen. you don't want this to happen....


----------



## watercooled320 (Feb 9, 2010)

Question about Seafoam. 06 rabbit 2.5L. My car is about to hit 83k, and it's time to change the plugs and an oil change in about 500 miles or so. I've heard mostly positive things about seafoam, but have never used it. My thinking is, I would add a full bottle of seafoam to a full tank of gas, then around half tank, I would add the recommended 1.5oz per quart (so about half the bottle) directly to the oil and run it until the gas tank is empty. Then, change the oil and sparkplugs. Am I correct with this method? Any advice (other than the vacuum line method)? Thanks.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

again, no need to do this stuff on the 2.5L because its port injected


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> again, no need to do this stuff on the 2.5L because its port injected


Burnt deliciousness still accumulates under the valves and in the combustion chamber.

It's worth the $3 and some time to do this.


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

Haven't ran it threw my jetta before, but i did run it threw an old beater i used to have, an 02 Dodge Intrepid with the 2.7l v6 and man did that sucker smoke out the block!! Neighbors thought my garage was on fire:laugh:


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Used this multiple times on my '10 Jetta Limited, no smoke or anything. Though, I poured it into my gas tank... :facepalm:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

LampyB said:


> ...if you run the car with seafoam in the oil for an extended amount of time you risk loosening up chunks of sludge in the engine and having them clog up your oil intake screen. you don't want this to happen....


Damn! I think that is what killed a friends Taurus. She read something somewhere in a Ford forum about Seafoam curing all ills.
She kept adding more & more to her oil. I told her she should just switch to a synthetic oil, but she trusted SeaFoam.
A year later...100k maintenance & her mechanic drops the oil pan only to find bits & chunks blocking the oil intake screen.
They thought was RTV from the oil pan gasket. 
Car locked up for good a month or 2 later.


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

I tried it at about 55,000 miles and I puffed a small amount of smoke right as we put it in, but that was it. Guess it was clean :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

When I installed a SRI onto my '08 w/ approximately 50-thousand miles, the valves and combustion chamber were nearly spotless. No need for Seafoam over here.


----------

